# How long after MC did the bleeding stop & you got neg HPT



## mlyn26

Hi all, my miscarriage started on sunday the 21/3 and it was confirmed i was miscarrying on 23/3. I passed lots of clots - was very very painful. On Thursday i passed what i believe was the sac, 4 inches long, bloody and fleshy. Since then the excruitating cramps have stopped and i have only had dull achey cramps-not as bad as period, and some small clots but bleeding still quite bad. 
The EPU have said they tey believe my miscarriage is now 'complete' and they have asked me to go in in 2 weeks time for a test.

Now i'm wondering in your experiences, how long after the miscarriage is complete, ie - you've passed fetus and sac, did the bleeding stop AND how long after did you get a BFN on a HPT?

Thank you.


----------



## africaqueen

My loss was due to ectopic pregnancy and i had surgery to remove baby and tube at 6-7wks pregnant, so my situation different but still comes down to same issue with pregnancy hormones re hpts and i got a negative a wk after my loss.

Hope that helps a little. everyone is different though and obviously depends how far gone u were. Im sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## QueenieMurphy

Hi mlyn

Sorry for your loss Hun, its so horrible to go through.

I didn't bleed for two long after my ERPC - only 2/3 days but I didn't get a negative test for 25 days!!! Then I got my first AF exactly a week after at 32 days. I wasn't opking or anything but I don't think I ovulated between m/c and first AF. Then my next cycle I was straight back to normal with Ov at 14 days.

Hope that helps - its different for everyone but you should get your AF by 8 weeks, if not go to doc 

xxx


----------



## heatherv2

I had a natural MC at 16 weeks. This was 3 weeks ago, and I stopped the main bleeding two weeks later. I am still spotting some, and my Dr told me that will probably continue until I get my first AF.


----------



## heatherv2

Oh, and about the negative HPT. I haven't done any since Thursday, but the one I did that day was so faint that I had to squint and turn it this way and that to see it. I figured that was negative enough and I would save the rest of them for when I actually want them to be positive!


----------



## Kaylakin

I had a natural mc at 5+4. I bled heavily for 2-3 days, then it tapered off to lighter bleeding and I spotted a few days. In total, it lasted a week with the initial bleeding until the spotting stopped. I passed the sac and placenta the first day of bleeding. My hcg levels were 111 the day I started bleeding, then 35 two days later, then below 2 a week after that. So, from the start of the miscarriage, it took 11 days to get a negative hpt. Hope that helped. I'm still waiting for AF as it has been 26 days since my mc, but I feel like she is lurking close...hope so anway... good luck to you!


----------



## Vickieh1981

I had a 4+5 loss in December. I bled for 6 days and fell pregnant again on cd18. However that baby (a little girl) I lost at 13 weeks. I am day 15 today and still bleeding on and off. Negative tests for the last week though so I know there is no hormone left.


----------



## Omi

I had a negative a week after - but i did have a d&c. Your numbers will drop as soon as the sac (or placenta) comes away from the uterine wall, so if you know you passed it your hcg should drop dramatically after that. Having said that, everyone's different and it can be a bit of a waiting game. It all depends on how quickly your body gets back to normal and normal as we know,is based on averages, and how many of us are average?

All the best and sorry for your loss, chicken!


----------



## Dazed

Hi Hun. Sorry for your loss:hugs:. My loss was at around 5 weeks:cry:. I started mcing January 30th. I bled for 36 days and just finished my AF. Two days before I stopped bleeding from the mc, my HcG was still 13 (I had blood tests, didn't take a HPT). I went in a week after and I assume my HcG was 0based on the fact that I haven't gotten a call and that I have had AF since. Everyone is different and hopefully you will be one of the ones who have it go by fast and doesn't have to play the long waiting game like I did:hugs:.


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

i tested after the cycle after the miscarriage and it was negative.


----------



## lilly77

Hey hon.. was wondering how you were getting on, since we have similar dates of m/c (mine started 20/3 and I passed the sac 26/3 - d&c booked 29/30) Even though you had a natural one... lets keep updated with hcg levels.. I can feel mine are going but too scared to test as how morbid to see a bfp when it really isn't one! It is 2 days after my d&c and I am still bleeding, no clots, very light and very bright red.

Hope you are getting on ok.
:hugs: xx


----------



## ablacketer

my HGC level 2 days after the MC started (5 weeks) was 12 and I got a negative HPT 4 days after it began with FMU.


----------



## mlyn26

lilly77 said:


> Hey hon.. was wondering how you were getting on, since we have similar dates of m/c (mine started 20/3 and I passed the sac 26/3 - d&c booked 29/30) Even though you had a natural one... lets keep updated with hcg levels.. I can feel mine are going but too scared to test as how morbid to see a bfp when it really isn't one! It is 2 days after my d&c and I am still bleeding, no clots, very light and very bright red.
> 
> Hope you are getting on ok.
> :hugs: xx

Hi hun,

My MC started on 21/3 and i passed the sac on 25/3. I am still passing small clots and bleeding although since sat bleeding is quite light.I was called by the EPU today who have asked that i do a test on 13/4 and if neg then they deemthat there are no products left. If positive i have to go in for a scan and if any products remain i have to have an ERPC (D&C). 
I did a test on friday and the line was so so dark. Did naother last night and still there but clearly lighter then before.

I had an awful week last week, really was in a bad place but i am feeling much more postive today. Last week i couldnt leave the house and felt really ancious. I forced myself to leave the house y'day and saw a friend, plus seen one of my best friends today and talking to them about it really helped. I have been signed off work until 14/4 and will spend the time sleeping, reading and pampering myself with shopping trips, meeting friends for lunch next week and a spa day. 

I am getting there and know i will have setbacks (when i think of due date, she baby clothes/furniture, my life with baby) along the way but i am so hopeful right now that i will be preggers again before the due date in Oct which may make it a little bit easier to bear.

How are u doing? xx


----------



## lilly77

oh me too. I felt awful last week. was crying every single day, and night.. couldn't leave the house. It was the worst week of my life. 

This week i've felt better but I still feel funny leaving the house, especially yesterday (though I think that was due to the general anaesthetic) I thought i was getting better but today i had a very low day and cried at home:-( DH was working and I felt very alone and sad and like I couldn't talk to anyone. Tomorrow I have a facial booked, as tomorrow would've been my 13 week scan:cry: - So i wanted to do something nice. 
My best friend had her baby on the same day as my m/c started, and I STILL haven't seen her, been so so sad and didn't want to cry when I saw her, when its such a happy time for her. Anyway, after my facial I'm finally going to see her and her baby boy tomorrow and I think I will be fine. 
Its just so damn miserable too weather wise and just compounds how i'm feeling. I'm currently sat with a very large glass of wine and as i've not drunk for ages I feel tipsy already.. and not in a good way! 
Only a few days til next week before we fly off on our holiday so i'm just trying to look forward to that. Another thing is as i was PG for nearly 3 months and now suddenly i'm not, I just ate what I wanted before and now i'm wanting to be in a bikini so another thing to worry about.. losing the tummy (the least of my worries, but still..)

I'm also positive about getting PG soon, we've been advised no sex for TWO WEEKS (!!) after the d/c, I thought when I stopped bleeding we could go for it, but i don't want to mess things up. So another thing I can't wait for, actively TTC

I hope it happens for us soon... I can't wait to feel happy again
xx


----------



## NatoPMT

sorry for your loss mlyn 

I felt weird about leaving the house too, but i went out on saturday night and told my best friend what had happened, she started crying so i did too, but i felt so much better having been out. I went back to work on Monday which was miserable, my boss rubbed my arm in sympathy which made me cry, then i went to counselling class monday night and cried 3 times in 2 hours - but i figured if i cant cry in front of 20 counsellors, when can i damn well cry

my d&c was on 24th, so its day 7 after that, i havent done a test yet but the spotting is pretty much down to brown cm now. I was going to wait till Friday to test but i might do it any second. 

I read on the interweb that your test should be negative when the spotting stops or by 10 days, and you need 20 bleed free days for the next af to be a proper af, rather than retained tissue bleed but im not sure i understood properly. 

nato


----------



## mlyn26

lilly77 said:


> oh me too. I felt awful last week. was crying every single day, and night.. couldn't leave the house. It was the worst week of my life.
> 
> This week i've felt better but I still feel funny leaving the house, especially yesterday (though I think that was due to the general anaesthetic) I thought i was getting better but today i had a very low day and cried at home:-( DH was working and I felt very alone and sad and like I couldn't talk to anyone. Tomorrow I have a facial booked, as tomorrow would've been my 13 week scan:cry: - So i wanted to do something nice.
> My best friend had her baby on the same day as my m/c started, and I STILL haven't seen her, been so so sad and didn't want to cry when I saw her, when its such a happy time for her. Anyway, after my facial I'm finally going to see her and her baby boy tomorrow and I think I will be fine.
> Its just so damn miserable too weather wise and just compounds how i'm feeling. I'm currently sat with a very large glass of wine and as i've not drunk for ages I feel tipsy already.. and not in a good way!
> Only a few days til next week before we fly off on our holiday so i'm just trying to look forward to that. Another thing is as i was PG for nearly 3 months and now suddenly i'm not, I just ate what I wanted before and now i'm wanting to be in a bikini so another thing to worry about.. losing the tummy (the least of my worries, but still..)
> 
> I'm also positive about getting PG soon, we've been advised no sex for TWO WEEKS (!!) after the d/c, I thought when I stopped bleeding we could go for it, but i don't want to mess things up. So another thing I can't wait for, actively TTC
> 
> I hope it happens for us soon... I can't wait to feel happy again
> xx

Yay for holiday, boo to tummy. I am overweight and actually lost 4lbs whilst preg through healthy eating which in this week i have almost gained due to comfort eating!

I feel a bit sad today, 1st day on my own. I am trying not to think too much right now. DH off tomorrow and long weekend with him which will be nice.

Fx'd for a sticky bean for us all real real soon xx


----------



## mlyn26

NatoPMT said:


> sorry for your loss mlyn
> 
> I felt weird about leaving the house too, but i went out on saturday night and told my best friend what had happened, she started crying so i did too, but i felt so much better having been out. I went back to work on Monday which was miserable, my boss rubbed my arm in sympathy which made me cry, then i went to counselling class monday night and cried 3 times in 2 hours - but i figured if i cant cry in front of 20 counsellors, when can i damn well cry
> 
> my d&c was on 24th, so its day 7 after that, i havent done a test yet but the spotting is pretty much down to brown cm now. I was going to wait till Friday to test but i might do it any second.
> 
> I read on the interweb that your test should be negative when the spotting stops or by 10 days, and you need 20 bleed free days for the next af to be a proper af, rather than retained tissue bleed but im not sure i understood properly.
> 
> nato

Hi Nato, sorry for your loss.

I must say i almost dont want people to be nice to me coz i well up!! 

Thanks for info about neg test and AF. I just cant wait to get TTC again. I think the bleeding may have stopped :happydance:
Have had no spotting last night or this morning so i am so hopeful but scared to have sex!

xx


----------



## NatoPMT

great news mlyn, i am feeling quite positive too (not positive in a HcG kinda way hopefully) 

I have decided to wait until i have AF again before i try again, if i read your post right, you might try now? i have read that trying before af means that you will have a bit of a nightmare when you go for your appointments and scans as they have no way of dating it - that could mean some stress for you...have a look at this:

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/trying_again.htm

Ive also read that it can increase your risk of m/c by doubling it, but ive only read that on one site - however the above site says:

Three months is considered the average amount of time a women will grieve hard over a loss, and will have a difficult time (and be a difficult patient) if she gets pregnant prior to that. While there are a few doctors who believe that your uterine lining must take three cycles to get back to rebuilding itself fully each time (especially after a D&C, where it gets scraped pretty thin), most doctors know that it doesn't really matter in about 80% of the cases, and getting pregnant again right away does not carry any increased physical risk or miscarriage risk. 

so i suppose that means that it does matter in 20% of cases, which might be how they get to the doubled mc risk on the other site i read it on, if the risk is normally 20% - but i don't think thats real maths 

i think that you have to make your decision based on whats right for you but be aware that it might mean that you have to go back for repeat scans if the baby is too small to see and that could worry you as you wait to see if the sac has a bean


----------



## mlyn26

NatoPMT said:


> great news mlyn, i am feeling quite positive too (not positive in a HcG kinda way hopefully)
> 
> I have decided to wait until i have AF again before i try again, if i read your post right, you might try now? i have read that trying before af means that you will have a bit of a nightmare when you go for your appointments and scans as they have no way of dating it - that could mean some stress for you...have a look at this:
> 
> https://www.pregnancyloss.info/trying_again.htm
> 
> Ive also read that it can increase your risk of m/c by doubling it, but ive only read that on one site - however the above site says:
> 
> Three months is considered the average amount of time a women will grieve hard over a loss, and will have a difficult time (and be a difficult patient) if she gets pregnant prior to that. While there are a few doctors who believe that your uterine lining must take three cycles to get back to rebuilding itself fully each time (especially after a D&C, where it gets scraped pretty thin), most doctors know that it doesn't really matter in about 80% of the cases, and getting pregnant again right away does not carry any increased physical risk or miscarriage risk.
> 
> so i suppose that means that it does matter in 20% of cases, which might be how they get to the doubled mc risk on the other site i read it on, if the risk is normally 20% - but i don't think thats real maths
> 
> i think that you have to make your decision based on whats right for you but be aware that it might mean that you have to go back for repeat scans if the baby is too small to see and that could worry you as you wait to see if the sac has a bean

Hi hun,
Thanks for that. I had irregular cycles anyway (8 months, 4 months 39 days and cycle i got preg was 32 days) so will always have the nightmare of dating as dont have 28 day cycles and have short LP. For example on the cycle i got preg i o'd on day 21. I will temp so i know when i O and let the doc know. 

I didnt have a D&C and so lining wont be overly thin. The Doc told me thy like the one AF for dating purposes only and apparently there is no sound evidence to suggest not waiting will increase MC chances. Plus to be honest, i dont think i'll be lucky enough to get preg straight away and with my cycles i'm taking every chance i get - not sure i can face another 15 months TTC!!

Thank you though. x


----------



## NatoPMT

as long as you're ready lovey, you do whats right for you

I got all wound up by this thread before and did a test - negative!! woo hoo

never thought id be woo hoo'ing a BFN. So in confirmation, thats BFN 8 days after D&C

x


----------



## roxy237

Sorry for your loss. I had a m/c last week at 5 weeks and found out at the early pregnancy unit: they didn't do a scan as they said it would be too early to see anything anyway, but they did a blood test and my HCG level was already down to 3, which the nurse said would have been a negative - that was two days after I started bleeding. I did a HPT this morning and it came back negative as well- a week and two days after I started bleeding.


----------

